# الآمان والسلامة



## organkid

مرحبا للجميع,

.هل يمكنكم أن تفسروا لي الفرق بين السلامة والآمان؟ يبدو لي أن الكلمتين مرادفتين ولكن أردت التأكد من ذلك

في الجملة التالية, هل من الممكن أن أستبدل السلامة بالآمان؟

.أنفقت صاحبة الشقة أموال كثيرة لكي تتأكد من *سلامتها *وذهبت إلى أن تضع قضبان حديدية حول كل الشبابيك رغم كون الشقة في الطابق الخامس

!شكرًا جزيلًا


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

اهلاً
الامن:-
1/الأمن يعني الشعور الذي يسود الفرد أو الجماعة بإشباع الدوافع العضوية والنفسية، واطمئنان الجميع بزوال ما يهدده من مخاطر. 2/الأمن هو مجموع الجهود التي تصدر عن الفرد، أو الجماعة لتحقيق حاجاتها الأساسية، أو للرد على العدوان عن كيانها.

السلامة:-

1/ تعني توفر للأشياء الوقاية من خطر محدد.. وهي المحافظة على الأرواح والممتلكات والبيئة باتخاذ الاحتياطيات الوقائية لمنع الحوادث والدمار من خلال برامج وقاية. 2/هي العمل على توفير بيئة أمنة للمتواجدين فيها، وتوفير كل المتطلبات لتوفير هذه البيئة . 3/هي إزالة الأسباب المباشرة للحوادث -الأسباب في مكامن الخطر وفي جوانب النقص التي يمكن تحديدها-والمتمثلة في الأفعال والظروف التي لا تتوفر فيها عوامل السلامة.
آمل أن تكون إجابتي صحيحة
  بالتوفيق


----------



## ahmedcrow

:ربّما قد تترادف هذه الكلمات ولكن يُفضّل استخدام إحداها عن الأخرى في مواضع مُعينة بحسب السيّاق وقد تترافق الكلمتان معاً فمثلاً يُمكن كتابة الجملة كالتالي

"أنفقت صاحبة الشقة أموال كثيرة لكي تتأكد من *تجهيزات الأمن والسلامة بها *وذهبت إلى أن تضع قضبان حديدية حول كل الشبابيك رغم كون الشقة في الطابق الخامس"

هناكـ فرق بين الأمن والأمان

:وبحسب أُصول وجذور السلامة والأمن نلاحظ فروق بحسب السياق

إصطدمت سيارتي في حادث ولكنّني *سليمة* لم يُصبني شيء

تُحبُّهُ ﻷنّها تشعر *بالأمان* في وجودها معه

قبضت الشّرطة على كل العناصر التي تُهدد *الأمن* العام للمواطنين​


----------

